# Help or advise with my 12 year old British Saanen



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, I am asking anybody out there for help with any advise they can give.

I have a 12 year old British Saanen castrated male goat called Dackus. 

A couple of months ago I noticed that his feed bowl was let with some left ( He had a scoop full in the morning and at night ) I was then leaving his bucket in with him until the next feed time which had always been finished off.

A few weeks later during the resent cold weather we had I noticed he was loosing weight so decided to call in my vet. He came out and checked him all over but could not find anything conclusive, so decided to inject him for worms and also gave him a vitimin to try and boost his appitite. This did seam to work for a while. I have been cutting up apples and cabbage for him which again he was eating ok . He now has gone off these.

During the whole time he has been off his food I have been taking him for walks in my garden where he loves to browse on blackberry runners and anything else he can reach. I find this very odd since he will not eat good food like the apples etc i get ready for him.

He will not look at his goat food and I have tried so many types I am running out of ideas.

last week his breathing became odd so I again called the vet he thinks he may have pneumonia so this week he has been on a course of injections. He seams to be recovering OK and is still loving the blackberry runners but still will not eat goat food or anything else. I did notice him grazing a little today . 
I wish he would eat his hay again and his food. Any help or idears anybody has I will be most greatful he is a very much loved pet.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there Steve, welcome. Sorry that Dackus isn't doing 100% 

Did the vet run a fecal? that will rule out worms for sure. 

You could get some more B complex to stimulate his appetite again. 

I am at a loss otherwise on what to do for him if he is in otherwise good health.

Sometimes their age does get to them though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Steve and welcome.

Being a "big boy", he is lucky to have such a caring and devoted owner, and you are lucky to have had him this long! Some of the bigger dairy breeds sometimes don't live beyond 10 years.

Let him have his brambles, and whatever other goodies you can entice him with...cereals such as Cheerios and Raisen Bran are great goat goodies. Some B-Complex as Stacey mentioned will help bring his appetite back.....something else to consider too, he is an "old" goatie....check his teeth, he may be either missing some or even have a molar overgrown to the point of causing pain when he eats.

Even try cooking him some oatmeal with molasses and raisens....soft and nutritious.

Hope he starts feeling better soon :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot :wave: 

Glad to have you here. I am so sorry about your man. Keep us posted.

Is he drinking water?


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, He is drinking ok. Thanks so much for all yoru help. This last few weeks I have spent a few hours in his shelter with him so he does not feel alone as i know they dont like that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

does he have a buddy? if not, i've known goats to get depressed and stop eating.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your advise and support.
I took Dackus out on his rope lead today and let him brows for 2 1/2 hours He seamed to love it and I did too :sun: :stars: 

I know its early days as yet I will try anything for him. 

Hoping to upload a photo of him to my profile with his best friend my 12 year old border coillie Leo.

Off to ohone the vet now to see if he thinks I need more injections .

If you could let me know how to cook the oats and how much to give him I will try that also.

Thanks again .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just get some plain instant oatmeal from the grocery store.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try the oatmeal and make up a small amount first 1/2 cup or so. If he likes it give him like 2 or 3 cups of oatmeal.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello Steve. :wave: Welcome To TGS. Glad you are here.

So has he ever had another goat with him or just the dog? 
I had a goat that I lost at the age of 15. She was very old and the vets had not seen one that old before so it could be just that fact he is getting up there in age. 
I gave my girl everything she would eat as long as it was safe for her. Have you tried a different grain? What is he getting now? My girl just LOVED her Beet Pulp that was wet and mixed with oatmeal and a little molasses. She ate it all the time, or I should say day and evening, and I still gave her hay free choice at all times.

Good luck. I hope you have more years with him. It sounds like he is in a VERY loving and caring home.  :leap:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, Thank you for the help you are all giving me with my boy Dackus.  

Over this last couple of days I have been going home for a couple of hours so he gets to eat his favourite blackberry branches and yesterday he even sampled some spring grass that’s starting to show.
He did not like the Cheerios :? Still will not look at his lovely goat dry mix. I have some Dengie Alfa – A original arriving today along with some Alfalfa nuts for him to try. His breathing as a little poor last week so the vet put him on Antibiotics . I phoned the vet this morning to say his breathing was a little better but I could still tell it was not quite right so he has given me 3 more injections. The vet said its sometimes difficult to tell if he needs more . 
My next-door neighbour had cut his apple trees back so has been throwing over some huge branches for him to strip the bark off. He loves that. :stars: 
Hope this warm weather keeps up, it seams to be helping .
He used to live with my little girl goat called Thanus but she dies of cancer 5 years ago since then he has been with his mate Leo my border collie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe he just has spring fever like the rest of us :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome! I hope Dackus is feeling better soon..
Are you located in the UK?


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

HI My got friends. Sorry forgot to fill out my Profile as it should have been. Yes I do live in the UK. I live and work in a town called Bedworth , or as the Locals say 'Beduff'  

Did not get much sleep again last night and spent a hour with my boy in his last night just stroking him , it was a lovley moment. 
Today I bunked off work again and took him for his daily 2 hour walk . More browing than walking. He goes after the blackberry runners and will risk getting a thorn in him if he spots a leaf on one 

He love stripping the bark of apple trees, so I am letting him do this as much as he likes :clap: I dont eat many apples anyway. I was even helping him by cutting strips of bark off while he stood by me and waited. :ROFL: 

Tried him with sugar beet after being soaked for 24 hours.. he just looked at me , as to say. what the hell is this.  On the other hand he loved the quaker oats ( just half a cup full ) I am taking home tonight so rolled oats and rolled Barley. I hope this warm weather stays longner, its helping so much . I hope everybody has a wonderful weekend, Thank you for all your help this week. Its been so kind of you all x x x x x x


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

I just wanted to ask if I should be trying Nutri drench? And if so where can I get it. Because Dackus is coming to the end of his anti biotics for his Pneumonia. I did notice today he had a slightly wet nose.

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a probiotic wouldnt hurt (not sure what you have over there so I cant give you name brands) also yogurt works if you dont have probiotics.

Nutri Drench is basically vitamines and calcium. If you cant find that then try children's liquid vitamines


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi looks like i can only get Nutri drench from the US off ebay, but it will still take 8-10 days to arrive in the UK.  I am thinking if anybody has a bottle with the Manufacturers details on and would be kind enough to pass them on I could contact them to check if they have a UK distributer I could use. thanks again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you could use nutra drench...you should be able to get it from any feed store....call around to see who may carry it....

give some probiotic paste...it will help his gut....get back on track...after all the antibiotics..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Does Jeffers ship over to the UK?

I would say for sure to give him Yogurt to get the bacteria in his stomach like it should because the antibiotics will kill them off.

If it is possible mix a little of the beet pulp with his grain (if you give any). It might take a little Molasses for him to eat it also. Not much.

It sounds like you are treating him like a king there. You are doing a great job.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Steve.....I hope that Dackus is still enjoying those walks with you....and I am very glad to hear that he ate the oatmeal!! It's really good for him and if you want to, try adding some raisins to it, it will add even more to the nutrition.

As far as the nutri drench goes, the main part of it is Vitamins A,D and E with a balance of calcium and phosphorus( 1 to 1 ratio on the latter) in a molasses/propylene glycol base. Added vitamins would help with his general appetite...B vitamins especially.

Proiotics would be best at this point due to the antibiotics he has been on, yogurt with live cultures would work just as well...try a strawberry flavorede one..my goats seem to "inhale" it better than other flavors.
Sorry to hear that you lost his buddy to cancer, I'm sure she knew how much she was loved...and I'm glad that Dckus has a best bud in your pup....odd how different species can attach themselves to one another.

Hopefully Dackus is just off due to the seemingly long winter and he has spring fever....I know I can't wait to see the crocus blooming!


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody. I am goad to say that we are still having warmer days here. :sun:

I have bought my boy some yogurt today, he had his last injection this morning. He has been on 5 X Depocillin which my vet supplied.( 1 injection a day )

The yogurt I have bought is made by http://www.yeovalleyorganic.co.uk/ I hope it will the corret one. I did wonder if the drink type from this site may be better . http://www.actimel.co.uk/. My thinking is that it will be easier to drench .

Glad to say that today I was able to saw down half a big apple tree which Dackus has enjoyed stripping off all the bark. I have also tried him on Alfalfa cubes and Dengie alfa-A original but so far not shown much intrest. He does how ever eat every bit of his rolled Barley . I am giving him 2 cups in the morning and 2 in the evening. I still can not get him to eat any hay or rasins. I will not give up though.

Hope everybody is having a good weekend. I am off work all day tomorrow and intend to spend most of the day with my boy. Think it will be good for us both. :wahoo: 
Sunday is always a full mucking out day of his house.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are certainly doing all you can for him


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

How is Dackus doing today? He is so lucky that he has you as his owner! You are doing a great job with him. The yogurt will be a treat for him, my goats all like to lick it off of the spoon.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody. Dackus is still not eating as much as I would have liked. I tried raisins in his food. No way was he having anything like that, he has also gone off his cut up apples, not eating cabbage anymore, he is still having a little rolled oats and rolled barley. He is liking the Yogurt morning and night. Still will not touch any hay. The hay I use smells the sweatest ever with no dust.  He does how ever still love barrow loads of blackberry leaves and stems. Trouble is my garden has now ran out and I am collecting it from where ever I happen to see it growing. I am sure the locals must think I am quite mad.LOL I am going to call my vet again tomorrow to see if he will do me a injection of vitimin b12 again. I hope I can keep him going for just a few more weeks, we should by then start getting leaves back on our trees which will make it easier to feed him all he likes. 
If anybody has any other ideas I can try I will be greatful as I am sure Dackus will also. I wish I know why he liked the blackberry leaves so much and nothing else. I have even tasted one myself to try and find out what would be close to the taste. 
:wave: Thanks so much for all your support :wave: :clap:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi My Friends.

Vet arrived again today and has taken some blood for testing. Dackus has gone down hill a little more. His breathing has not got any better since he had the anit biotics. 
The vet will call me this evening with the results. i am now worried and as you can imagin feeling upset.  

I will keep you posted as and when I can of any changes. 

Steve


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Steve I am so sorry to hear this news! ray: praying he makes it through this for ya


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve
What happened with the testing? I hope he is eating better


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody.
Its not looking good for my boy Dackus.  My vet phoned me last night and explained the blood samples were showing a high amount of white blood cells. ( I am not quite sure what this means, my head is all over the place) The vet said it could be a type of Leukemia and wanted to try a steroid injection today, as he suspects it could be liver related. Dackus breathing is some what strained which the vet also said could point to a liver problem. 
I'm not a brave person at all, sat down with my boy for half hour last night and just cried. Today he is not much intrested in eating anything other than picking at apple tree bark. I sat with him trying to get him to eat his blackberry branches but he was not that intrested. I have left him with a bowl of apples, bucket of goat course mix and some lovely sweet smelling hay. I hope during the night if he feels hungary he will have something around him he likes.

I hope he will look a littl ebrighter in the morning.

Thanks for all your help.. We are not giving up yet .

xx

Steve


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Steve. I am so so sorry to hear that he is not doing better. I sure will pray for him but PLEASE remember you have done everything you could and he is so loved he knows that.

I lost my first goat ever August 25 2007 to bone cancer so I do know how you are feeling. Just keep loving on him and if it s time for him to go to greener pastures please tell him it is ok. Tell him how much you love him (I am sure he knows already). My Liz did not look good and I had been so selfish that I kept telling her to stick around because I did not want to lose her. The day she passed, I sat in the barn with her she put her head in my lap and we (I) talked to her, told her how much I loved her and what a joy she had been to have (OK I do believe she new I was stretching that a bit, she was a real handful at first). Anyway I told her that it was ok to go ahead and go to greener pastures, I loved her and I wanted her to be pain free. I told her to go outside and get in the sun. I got up and she followed me outside, she laid down where she could see the other goats and she passed in about 10 minutes. (Ok Now I need to go get some tissue).

ray: :hug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope Dackus is doing better. Is he eating anything yet? I a keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody. Sorry its been ages since I logged in. Dackus is still with us, and I am glad to say he is eating a little bit more than he was. Last Thursday he had a Steriod injection. The vet said to see how he was over the weekend and let him know. It was a weekend from hell. He did not want to eat much at all. I tried everything I could think of, but he only had a few mouth fulls. 
I phoned the vet monday morning, feeling sick, worried, upset etc etc and told him that there had not been any improvment . The vet also sounded dissapointed as he would have expected him to have showed signs of feeling a little better. 
When I got home, that lunch time I was shocked to find dackus trying to eat anything he could get.  The steriod must have started to kick in. The vet said teh steriod should stay in his body for at least 4 days. 
We are now starting to get the spring grass growing which he is loving although he is not eating as much as i would like him ti be, I feel better that he is eating more than he was, he is also looking better in himself. Its early days I know. Its just so good to write something possative.

:leap: I need to call the vet tomorrow ( Friday) and update him. I hope as the spring sun gets warmer, he will get back on track :clap: 

Thank again for all your support, it does mean so much to me, knowing you are out there 

steve
x


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was bracing for the worst but thats great news!  :clap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wonderful news! I was very hopeful that Dackus was enjoying the early Spring munchies but fearful as well not hearing from you. I am so happy that he is still with you :hug: Dackus is a very lucky boy to have a goatdad like you!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Steve thank you for updating us on Dackus. I am glad that he is eating a little more for you. Hopefully with the spring grasses he will be to his old self


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Steve. That just made my night. I am so glad that he is feeling better. :clap:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody.
Glad to say Dackus is still hangin in with us. He is still loving the spring grass, I only wish he would eat more of it. I am still popping home from work for a couple of hours to take him out on his lead so he can explore new areas around the garden. 
I bought a new sack of goat food made by Haygates . I stock Haygates horse feeds in my shop so thought I woul dgive there new goat food a try. I put one scoop in Dack's bucket a nd he eat the lot. :leap: I hope he really does like it and not just eaten it because its a new food. I am willing the leaves to break out on the trees so I can feed him even more fresh foods. He still will not eat hay :? I have no idea why, again I would feel less tence if he would. 
Hope you are all well and have a good weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad ..Dackus...is doing OK.... :wink: 
Have you smelt the hay? does it smell moldy or sour?
What you want to smell is ...nice fresh green leafy smell, maybe he can smell 
that something is wrong with the hay? Our goats will not touch it if there is a hinkling of bad smell in it....in which is a good thing because mold kills....
what kind are you feeding? Most goats love Alfalfa....


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

The hay I have been feeding smells sweet and fresh. When I smell it , it reminds me of a summers day  I have tried Alfalfa but he just turns his nose up at it  . I have been putting 'Ready Grass' in a bowl for him and in wire hangin baskets around his paddock, he will have a nibble at a few of them, but will not eat in any great amount. The odd thing is I gave my lawn its first mowing last week and he loved the grass clippings. I thought it best not to give him too much, as I was not sure if goats would be Ok eating grass like that, as I know you should not give horses too much cut grass . I wil keep trying anything I can think of . xx


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear from you Steve! How are Dackus' teeth? Seems that he's really enjoying the "soft" type of browse, including the grass clippings...maybe the hay is too coarse and he may have an "old" feeling mouth. Glad that he ate up the new grain..looks promising :hug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am happy to hear that Dackus is eating the grass and the new feed. I think that Dackus has his own fan club here at the goat spot. Keep up the good work!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yes, always thinking of Dackus, so "fan club" is right. ray: he continues to like the food. Understand "willing the leaves to break out". I believe leaves are the easiest for them to digest, someone correct me if I'm wrong, so that maybe why he liked the blackberry leaves so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Dackus"fan club"


 that's for sure.... :greengrin:



> Glad to hear from you Steve! How are Dackus' teeth? Seems that he's really enjoying the "soft" type of browse, including the grass clippings...maybe the hay is too coarse and he may have an "old" feeling mouth. Glad that he ate up the new grain..looks promising :hug:


I agree with Liz...how is his teeth..?


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Dackus still doing ok, just wish he would start and put a bit more weight on. His teeth look ok to me, I am going to get a guy in who keeps goats to take a good luck for me this week. He is liking the new Budlier shooting leaves with the little twigs  Guess what?.. He has gone off his new food.. lol sdtill going to keep trying him with it though.. Looking forward to the ash trees coming into leaf he loves those. take care all. xx steve


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you had a fecal done on him? My doe just died of Coccidia, which most people think only really affects kids. But I suggest that you just run a fecal to be sure if you haven't already. :wink:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Everybody. dacks has been doing really well and eating the spring grass.  I was hopng it would start and build him back up. Tonight I arrived back home from work and he was sitting in his house and it looked like he could not get up. I have phoned the vet who has again sad he wants to try a steroid . This was at !8:10 this evening and his surgary closed at !8:30. I have jumped in my van and dashed from one side of the city to the other. I have not got the steriod injection and now am waiting for my friend to arrive who will help me inject hm. The weather has turned colder again  and high winds. All I can do is wait and hope. I have shed a few tears tonight and spend the night with him if I have too. Just wish I knew what was wrong. Will update you all as soon as can.

Thanks for being there.

xxx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

did you take his temp?

I am so sorry ...he is down ... and I am praying...  ray:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

ray: ray: Hopin for the best.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry to Dackus is not feeling well. Maybe it is partly due to the weather his bones might hurt from the cold and wind.
I am praying for both of you.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody.
Dackus is still hangin in ( so am I ) The injection has had a little affect, he is eating a little, but looks so thin, bless him. I spend as much time with him as I can. The other night I stayed with him until 2am and was back with his again at 6am. My feeling is that as long as he has fight in his bones then I will do all I can to help him. I am gathering a bucket of pulled fesh grass for him in the morning and one at night. He does not seam intrested in anything else. Tonight I have made him a bowl of Spinich, apples and white cabbage. I am glad to say he started eating the grass straight away, but not so much intrest in the bowl of mix. He still is not intrested in a goat mix or any hay. Out Horthorn trees are at last showing signs of coming into leaf, I just need a week or so then i can start cutting a few branches for him. We are just taking each day as it comes.
Does anybody think it would be a good idea to try and mash some apples and anything else I can think of and syring it down his mouth. I am not sure if it would be a good idea. :scratch: 

Thanks again to all you help 
xxx steve and Dackus xxx


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry that Dackus is doing poorly again, It is good that he is still eating, but not good that he won't eat what he should, I would definately try and see if he'll eat the crushed apple at this point, getting him to eat anything would help.
There is definately a very special place above for you Steve, Dackus could not have asked for such a loving and kind soul as you :hug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Maybe you could try giving him some Magic. Here is the recipe:
1 part Corn Oil (do not substitute with canola or vegetable oil)
1 part Molasses
1 part Corn Syrup

It provides quick energy and is full of calories so good for when goats won't eat.

Or perhaps you could get some B12 tablets and crush them up and give them to him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Have you had a fecal done on him? My doe just died of Coccidia, which most people think only really affects kids. But I suggest that you just run a fecal to be sure if you haven't already. :wink:


 stevet .....Crissa's response is very important....her doe was a beautiful mature doe ...crissa tried everything to put weight on her with no response...she didn't have the scours either......the goat dropped like your goat is doing and very quickly.....her doe passed away....and the vet did a test on her ....and found she died of cocci....please have that checked.....I hope your goat is OK....  :hug:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

I will phone my vet in the morning and make sure he does a fecal. I will let you know what he finds. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard an update on Dackus and Steve? Just wondering how they are doing?


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody,
So sorry I have not updated anybody for ages. I am pleased to say that Dackus is still going OK, and although I dont want to get too excited as its early days, he seams to be on the up :leap: 
The lush spring grass has at last started to grow , so I am collecting 2 buckets of it, one for the morning and one for the evening, during the day he seams happy o have a nibble around his padock. A friend gave me some haylage for him to try. He was not having anything like  I am pleased to say that as we have had some lovley sunny days the hawthorn trees are not showing there leaves, which dackus is very fond of. I hope Soooooooooo much that he keeps at the rate he is, He might even put a little more weight on  As I said its early days but things are looking good. I am taking a sample of his faeces to the vets tomorrow, just to check that everything is going OK. He is such a fighter for life, I will do anything I can to help for as long as he wants me too. I hope to take a few photos of him over the next couple of days and will post them.
I am being kept busy at work and at home this coming week as my partners Mum suddenly passed away on saturday which means I amm doing more house in our pet shops, so he can get on with making the arrangments for his mums funeral.

Thanks again. You are lovley people and so glad I found you all xx

steve & Dackus

xx


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is nice to hear that Dackus is doing better, and condolences on the loss of your partners mum :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad that Dackus is feeling better. Lets hope it stay that way.

I am so sorry for the loss of the partners mom. That is so hard. Hang in there it gets better. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dackus certainly is a fighter! And you are being so good to him


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody, glad to say Dackus is still loving the spring grass along with the Hawthorn branches, fresh blackberry shoots and fresh pulled grass. He is still not that intrested in hay or his goat food yet, may be he will later on. :shrug: 
I had him tested for cocci. My Vet phoned me Thursday of last week to say Dackus does have some, but not at a level he would normaly be worried about. He has mixed me a bottle of treatment which I will pick up Wednesday. The levels he has are ok for a normal healthy goat but because he a old man and very thin, he thinks it best to treat him anyway. I was also pleased to hear that he shows no signs of having worms. I have been away for a break in my little touring caravan to Stratford upon Avon which is only a hour away by car, and left Dackus in the capable hands of my good neighbours. Spent the first 2 nights worring about him. We had rain for the first time for 4 weeks so was worried about him getting enough food. I was so pleased when I sent a text message to my neighbour asking how he was to get a reply saying ' dont worry he is eating well and doing fine'  :clap: :leap: 
The next thing to get checked is his teeth, I am not sure they have been check as good as they could have been. Has anybody got any tips or photos that could help be see what I should be looking at in him mouth.?
Thanks again for every bit of advise and help you have given me along the way.
LOve steve


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats good news Steve. Sounds like he loves being spoiled by you.

Sorry I dont have pictures but maybe someone else does and hopfully they can help you


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, wonderful news to hear Dackus is doing well. Wonderful neighbors too, so you could get away for a break. Sorry, no tips or pics about the teeth.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Everybody.
Pleased to say Dackus is still eating well  but has had a set back. He started to hold up his rear leg on friday and it just got worse so I phoned my vet again.
He found that Dackus has a Abcess in his hoof. He did not want to give him anymore anti Biotics so he cleaned the hoof back and has told me to bath his foot in warm water with salt added. I am to do this twice a day, as this will help draw the poison out. he has also said I should put a poultice under his hoof and wrap it up with tape, as this will also help to draw the poison out. If anybody out there as anything else I should try let me know I will be greatful.
While the vet was here I also asked him to check Dackus Teeth, I am pleased to say, nothing wrong was found .

I am now not just cutting the Hawthorn trees as I belive it was one of these thorns that has stuck in his hoof causing the abcess. I am collecting buckets of fresh leaves, and little twigs for him to munch on..

Bless him, he's having a poorly year so far.

take care evrybody.

steve and Dacku
x x x x


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like Dackus' eating has picked up, the soaking as well as the poultice should have his foot healed in no time, keeping it clean is going to be your worst obstacle. :hug: 
Around here we have crab apple trees...those things have up to 2 inch long thorns, have already doctored my moms goats hooves over them. Dackus will be fine and able to enjoy the beautiful days to come.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Dackus' hoof, but it sounds like you have a good vet. :thumb: on the good teeth. My goats would be very envious of the buckets of leaves-still waiting here for the leaves to come out. 

Thinking of you both. :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww.....poor Dackus.....I would think maybe using any hoof rot stuff would work or iodine .....just a little idea..... :idea: :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Try this. I know it shows how to tell a age of a goat by their teeth http://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm I know that is not what you are asking.

A goats mouth- the top (where the teeth would be if they had teeth there) should sit right on the bottom teeth. The back teeth should line up just perfect.

If he is not eating well and with the thons, you might have one stuck in his gums. Check to make sure he does not have a abscess anywhere in the back. Be very careful. Those back teeth are razor sharp and they will go right through your finger like butter.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry that Dackus is having hoof problems. I hope he is being a good boy when you are trying to soak it!


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I am pleased to say that the salt water soaking for 5 mins twice a day seams to be drawing abcess out. he still will not put his full weight on his back leg for a long time. he stands so good while my friend holds him as I hold his foot in the small bucket of water. I am sure he knows I am trying to help, or may be its the bucket of fresh green leaves he gets when I am finished :leap: 
Thanks again for all the advice and help. 
I am pleased he is eating so well and feel I am able to relax the stress a little 
Hugz x x x


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody, Glad to sayDackus is still doing OK, His hoof is much better and he is back eating like a good one. Hope the summer weather has come along to everybody out there. 
Let me know how you are all doing. 
Take care

steve


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful news Steve  

Me and my goats are doing very well. Gearing up for our first show in a couple days :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

steve...........so happy to hear that... Dackus ....is doing well....Glad to hear it..... :wink: :greengrin: :hug: 


My goaties are all doing well.....thank you so much for asking......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am happy that Dackus is doing well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so good to hear! Thank yopu for the update, I really hope he continues to do well for you...he is such a lucky boy to have someone as special as you.

It's beautiful and very green here, babies have thrived and 2 have gone to their new homes already, goaties are enjoying all the yummy browsing they get and the boys aren't nearly as stinky as they had been.......they have their minds on the greenery as opposed to the girls.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Everybody, Having a little set back here. Noticed yesterday that Dackus was not eating as much as he had been. ( cherry branches, hawthorn leaves, and Ash tree leaves) Also noticed that his breathing was like it was earler this year. Its a sort of deep breaths every few times, he seams to be standing up straight for a while before eating more greens. I have phoned the vet and he is putting me up another long term steroid to help with the eating and anitbiotic just incase he has a investion. Wish I could get to the root of his problem. He is still not eating goat dry mix or hay. Most odd. 
Glad to read all your little ones are doing so well and enjoying pastures green 

Steve & Dackus.
xxxx


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve are you feeding him cherry? Cherry is poisonous! Please do not feed that to him. 

I am sorry he isnt feeling well -- I am concerned the cherry might have led to his latest set back.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope he gets better very soon. I know Dackus knows how lucky he is to have someone like you to take care of him. :hug: 

Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all. Dackus is still doing ok, I feel really really bad now that I have been feeding him Cherry leaves. I hope and pray this will not have lasting efects, thats all he needed. I had no idea Chery was bad for him.  The vet has given me another steroid to get him eating again and a anti biotic ( long lasting) 
Is there anything I can do to offset the efect of feeding him cherry?

I am trying to find somebody close to me who also has goats that I could take Dackus too as I think it might help him to eat goat food and hay again if he sees other goats eating it. If anybody knows of anybody that can help with this I will be greatful ?

Hugs x x x


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve, the fresh Cherry won't really hurt him, it is the wilted that you need to keep from him...a few handfuls of fresh should be fine, not in excessive amounts though.
Yes, he may need a buddy to show him that being a goat isn't bad at all.....I am glad to hear that he is still thriving. Sorry, I wouldn't know of any goat people in your area of the world :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have like a local farmer newspaper or any way to search via internet for goat farms? That is how i would start.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks again for all you help. I have found a guy near to where I live who has 3 Pygmy Goats one of which is very old. It sounds like a good place to take Dackus but I am not sure what the best way to introduce them to each other would be. Again I need your help.. 
Always grateful to everybody here.
Steve


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that Dackus will be happy to have a few goat friends to play with. I would start slowly maybe introducing the older pygmy first and seeing how that goes. I wouldn't leave them alone that way you can monitor the situation!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure Dackus will be a gentleman......yeah right! As was said, introduce him slowly to the older of the trio...you'll see why I laughingly said he would be a gentleman. Having another of his kind will be good for him and he will even show you that he still knows he is a goat, don't be surprised if there is some rearing and "goat growling" as they get to know one another. Supervise their contact til they are ok with each other then bring the younger 2 out....chances are they'll be quite content to do a little sparring then go about browsing.


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody, some sa dnews about my boy Dackus. Had to have the vet out again to him, his breathing got very heavy and he looked like he was panting like a dog would. The vet thinks he has some form of Leukemia, as he is struggling to keep a nice pink colour in his mouth and around the eyes.

He has had a shot of steriod again and is still eating although still not putting on any weight. 
I can not tell you how many tears I have shed this last couple of days. My vet said he is in no pain and can see no reason at the moment to keep him going. I have said as soon as his quality of life become effected then I will re think the situation. We are having some nice warm days here so I am letting him enjoy the sun shine.
I am also collecting and drying Stinging nettle or common nettle, Urtica dioica which is high in iron, he loves them I am pleased to say.

I was hoping to bring you all some good news for once. I will always do all I can for my boy.

Hugs to everybody. 

steve xxx


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that your boy is going downhill. Sometimes these old guys will keep going through thick and thin, just because they know we want them to. Dackus loves you as much as you love him Steve, he will make the decision for you, just keep giving him all that love he has always known from you. :hug:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everybody Just wanted you all to be the first to know I had to have my Dackus put to sleep at 2pm today. I know at least he is no longer suffering and I stayed with him all the time. He is buried next to my little girl who dies about 5 years ago.
Sorry its such a short message I am too upset to type much.
Thank you all so very much from the bottom of my heart of all the help and support you have given us both over this last few months, I will be thinking of you all and wish you a very health and happy summer time. 

Lots of Love

Steve


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh Steve I am so very sorry about Dackus. He was such a well loved goat and you have done everything possible to give him a great life. I have enjoyed hearing about him over the past months. My heart goes out to you and I will be praying for you!
Deena


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Steve..........I am so very sorry... hearing of the loss of Dackus....  .....he was very loved here on TGS and will be dearly missed.....my heart goes out to you ....and I will pray... that you can get though this....very sad time..... ray: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Steve, :hug: Please accept this hug. You are such a loving and caring man and he was SO SO SO very lucky to of had you as his friend and keeper. He is now in Heaven and is waiting to see you some day.

it is the hardest thing to do, what you did but it was the RIGHT thing to do I believe and he new how much you loved him.

I really hope you do go get more goats, not to replace him but you have so much love for them that that is would be a shame for another goat not to be able to experience it.

Lord I pray that you will comfort Steve in his time of sadness, lord just make sure he knows you are there for him and that he did do the right thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steve, I am so sorry that Dackus has left you...only in body though as his spirit will live on in your kind and loving heart :hug: 

He will be missed here, and please, when you feel up to it, keep us in mind and let us know how you are doing :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve.......so very sorry to hear of Dackus's passing.....you gave him a great life and he will live on in your heart.....making the hard choice to have a beloved pet put down is soooo very hard, but you did the right thing for him.......he is now at peace and no more suffering. :hug: .
Hope to hear someday that you have opened your heart up to the love of another goat.....they are such fun loving, full of wonder creatures.
Denise


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: well, he lived a long and -very- loving life, you did a great job. :hug: 

yes. when you feel up to it..feel free to come and talk some more on the goat spot. :hug:


----------



## stevet (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for all you kind words. I will keep popping into goat spot and reading all the news from everybody. you ahve all been such a tower of strength to me.
I dont think it will be that long before once again Dackus paddock will have more little goat hooves running around in it just need to let some time pass for my boy.
If I could :hug: you all I would.

steve


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad that you are thinking or will be thinking about new little ones. No he will never ever be replaced, but I am sure he would love for you to get more and spoil them the way you did him.

:hug: :hug: to you also.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Steve I am so very sorry for your loss of Dackus. I believe when we give them freedom from pain, dignity, and peace, that is the greatest love of all. May all the memories and love you both shared bring you comfort during this most difficult time. Thank you for sharing your wonderful boy, Dackus, and yourself with us. When you are ready, yes, do join us again. Much love. :hug: :grouphug:


----------

